# Accucraft Caboose battery conversion



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone have experience converting an Accucraft D&RGW short caboose to battery power? Disassembling/assembling instructions? I searched the Accucarft website for a manual or isometric drawing with no help.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I used this thread - Any trick to opening Accucraft Short Caboose? when I converted mine. For me, the real trick is the part described by Gary Armitstead regarding the "Carefully slide the body toward the FRONT of the caboose. . . "

I used a 31003 Tenergy Li-Ion 18650 7.4V 2200mAh Rechargeable Battery Module w/ PCB Protection from All-Battery and mounted it in the washroom connected through a Battery Conversion Module from G Scale Graphics.

P.S. I have the plastic one, not brass.


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you HH. That's exactly what I was looking for. I knew I had read that before, but just didn't find it when searching the 2 forums.
Thanks for the battery info as well. I am currently using Tenergy Li-Ion 18650, 14.8v, 4400mAh batteries from All Battery for my Bachmann C-19 and K27. Very satisfied with Tenergy products. I use the Tenergy TLP-2000 Smart Charger for charging.

My 2 short cabooses are the plastic version and the long caboose is the brass version. Long caboose will be the next conversion.


----------

